# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Liderleri >  Yavuz Sultan Selim

## ceydaaa

180px-Selim_I.jpgOsmanlı hanedanında tartışmaya en açık sultanların başında gelen Yavuz, 8 yıllık kısa saltanatı boyunca Doğu ve Güney topraklarını Osmanoğulları'nın mührü ile damgalamış, Osmanlı tarihinde son kez olarak hazineyi tamamen doldurmuştu. Çaldıran seferi sırasında İran işbirlikçisi Kızılbaşları idam ettirmesi, bazı çevrelerde "alevi soykırımı" olarak tanımlansa da, bunun bir iftira olduğu artık netlik kazanmıştır. Ayrıca Yavuz Sultan Selim'in karakteri de, Türk tarihinin en büyük 10 lideri arasına girmesine fazlasıyla yetiyor.

----------

